# Fertigbecken als Filterteich



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

in meinen Planungen zum ersten Teich habe ich u. a. folgende Überlegung angestellt: Ich besitze noch einen  alten Fertigteich (etwa 1,80 x 1,30 x 0,60). Dieser Fertigteich müßte sich doch zum Filterteich umbauen lassen. Kann mir jemand Tips geben, wie ich das am besten anstelle ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Moin.

Fertigbecken 'kanpp' oberhalb einbauen;
als 'pflanzfilter' bestücken,
Wasser im Teich abpumpen,
in Fertigteich/Pflanzfilter leiten
Überlauf einbauen und 
ind den Teich einlaufen lassen.

Zu 'Pflanzfilter' findest du über die Suche einiges,
Überlauf einbauen, geht auf verschiedenste weisen.
Günstig ist wohl, eine Steckverbindung einzukleben und dort ein Rohr draufzustecken, Das ist dann der Auslauf. Den führst du entweder direkt in den Teich oder du legst einen (kleinen) Bachlauf an.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

ich würde, wenn ich ehrlich bin, den Fertigteich verkaufen und auch den Pflanzenfilter mittels Teichfolie erstellen.

Wenn Du den Fertigteich verwendest, wird Dich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Erstellung des Pflanzenfilters länger beschäftigen, als die Erstellung des eigentlichen Teiches.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

rein gefühlsmässig schliesse ich mich Harald an. Der Fertigteich hat für mich gegenüber einem Folienteich keinerlei Vorteile, einen Überlauf hineinzuschneiden destabilisiert das Ding, weil Du den Wulstrand auftrennen musst. Bei GfK tritt an dieser Stelle Wasser ein, wenn Du den Schnitt nicht verschliesst (der Tod für GfK). Dann das Theater, wie die Folie fixiert werden kann. Wenn Du das einfacher zu handhabende Rohr einsetzt, verringerst Du den Wasserstand im Fertigteich merklich. Also noch grössere Probleme, den Fertigteich einigermassen ansehnlich zu gestalten. Könnte man ja alles machen - wenn der Fertigteich Vorteile hätte. Hat er nach meiner Einschätzung aber nicht (s.o.).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hmmm

Die Vorzüge eines Folienteiches teile ich wohl;
nicht die Ansicht, dass man den Wulstrand auftrennen muss.  

Wenn man 'unterhalb' des Wulstrandes ein Loch einsägt (Lochsäge) und dort einen Flansch einsetzt, kann man dort problemlos einen Überlauf installieren, der den Wulstrand nicht beeinträchtigt.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Oooops.

Seh' gerade, da stand auch noch (mal) die Geschichte des niedrigen Wasserstands im Teich, wenn man unterhalb ein Rohr einflanscht.

Auch dies 'muss' nicht sein:
Wenn man auf den Flansch einen Bogen nach oben anklebt, so fällt der Wasserstand im Teich nicht weiter als der Auslass des Rohres.
(klar geworden?)
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo, Carsten,

die Sache mit dem eingeflanschten Rohr und dem Aufwärtsbogen klingt überzeugend. Die Quelle des Bachlaufes liegt dann ein Stückchen vom Teich entfernt - das lässt sich aber machen. Kann mir sogar eine recht hübsche Lösung vorstellen. Ich würde es dennoch nur dann machen, wenn ich denn unbedingt den vorhandenen Fertigteich verwenden will; aber ich denke, da sind wir uns einig.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Die Quelle des Bachlaufes liegt dann ein Stückchen vom Teich entfernt - das lässt sich aber machen.



Hmmm
Muss auch nicht unbedingt; so win Rohr kann ja auch kurz sein  .
Außerdem läßt sich ja auch mit kleinem Flansch und Schlauch arbeiten; der ließe sich dann sogar in einen 'Quellstein' einarbeiten.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

...genau das mainte ich mit "ein Stückchen"   

Ich will da auch nicht argumentieren. Ganz sicher geht das (wobei ich auf Deine an sich naheliegende Lösung noch gar nicht verfallen war), ganz sicher lässt sich dieser "Überlauf" auch ganz hübsch ausgestalten. In praxi würde ich jedoch immer versuchen, einen Folienteich anzulegen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

hallo zusammen,

hier kann ich mich der algemeinen meinung nicht abschließen - ich pers. finde einen fertigteich als pf-filter sehr gut geeigent.

zwei wesentliche vorteile aus meiner sicht sind - 
-- die wurzelfestigkeit
-- und die möglichkeit einbauten vorzunehmen (trennwand, wasserleitsystem, schlammabsaugung etc.
auch ich habe ein fertigbecken als pf in betrieb und würde es jederzeit wieder tun.
das endprodukt mit spärlichem anfangsbewuchs  -- und das prinzip:

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

so ein altes Fertigbecken werde ich vermutlich auch demnächst umbauen. Die Zeichnung gefällt mir sehr gut.

Ich hätte aber noch einige Fragen:

Soll ein Pflanzenfilter dieser Art auch ständig durchströmt werden, oder kann die Pumpe ruhig abgestellt werden?

Sammelt sich in deiner Absetzkammer wirklich Schmutz? Eigentlich fließt die Strömung (zumindestens in der Zeichnung) doch komplett durch die Absetzkammer hindurch.

Zum Schluss: Ich vermute die Absatzkammer befindet sich auf dem Foto oben rechts und ist auch mit Kieseln bedeckt. Wie oft entfernst du die Steine und reinigst die Absetzkammer?

Viele Dank,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Eine kleine Anmerkung dazu:
Man kann auf dem Randbereich hervorragend __ Schilf pflanzen mit dem Vorteil, dass dann das Granulat nicht durchwurzelt wird.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

OK, gebe mich geschlagen    - sieht einfach verteufelt gut aus und funktioniert offenbar auch noch prima.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Ich habe meinen Pflanzenfilter auch gerade mit einem Fertigbecken gebaut.
Als Vorlage diente mir das Bild und die Zeichnung von Jürgen-B - wobei wir aber folgende ( gute/schlechte ? ) Änderungen vorgenommen haben:

Das Becken wurde mit einem kleinen Gefälle eingebaut, sodaß das Wasser auf einer Seite direkt über den Wulst in den großen Teich fließt.
Die Teichfolie, die ich noch übrig hatte wurde unter dem Wulst entsprechend nach oben gezogen, daß dort kein Wasser hinausfließen kann. 
Dadurch ist zwar eine Seite des Beckens nicht soo hoch mit Wasser gefüllt - aber ich hoffe, daß sich das mit der Zeit ein wenig verwachsen wird und man den überstehenden Rand nicht mehr sieht.


Die Vorfiltertonne steht links hinter der Bambus und von dort führt das Zuflußrohr in den Pflanzenfilter, sodaß das Wasser von "links unten" nach "rechts oben" fließen sollte. 


Zur Zeit läuft das Wasser ca. 3 Wochen so durch den PF, seit einer Woche ist jetzt auch das Lochblech mit den vielen schönen Pflanzen ( von Werner    )  im Filter. Und bisher hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen nennenswerten Wasserverlußt  - dafür ist der Teich eindeutig viel klarer geworden   

Foto folgt in ein paar Minuten ( wenns wahr ist    )



liebe grße, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

hallo peter,

gut erkannt - die zwischenwand ist mit 8mm bohrungen versehen - grober schmutz bleibt hängen und feinschmutz darf den ganzen boden bedecken ( bei bedarf kann man aber die bohrungen auch nur im oberen bereich anordnen ) aber das das wasser das hier läuft bei mir vorher durch das spaltsieb lief ist wenig schmutz vorhanden - desweiteren ist oben ja noch eine abdeckung aus lochblech mit 10mm lochdurchmesser.

reinigen tue ich einmal im spätjahr - absaugen und von der gegenseite mit schlauch spülen (also umgekehrte flußrichtung) 

- abschalten - kein problem - NUR in so einem pf-filter bilden sich auch bakterien - diese sterben ab wenn der wasserfluß länger unterbrochen ist - bei mir läuft er immer.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

zu der Zeichnung von Jürgen habe ich noch Fragen: wie wird der Filterteich gereinigt, wenn das Granulat sich mit Schmutzpartikeln zugesetzt hat ? Soll dann die gesamte Kiesauflage nebst Pflnzen und Lochblech entfernt werden ? Wie stark ist die Kiesauflage und wie groß ist der Zwischenraum für die Wurzeln ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

hallo mg91,

im allgemeinen pflegen wir hier so eine art höflichkeitsfloskelnkult  

sprich: man sagt hallo XXXX oder sowas in der richtung 
und man verabschiedet sich in irgendeiner form :cry: 

granulat reinigen durch gegenspülen - kiesauflage ca. 5cm - freiraum wurzeln ca. 50cm.

ganz sicher wird auch nach einigen jahren eine generalreinigung unumgänglich sein - bisher läuft er in dieser form seit 3jahren ohne störung.

jürgen

*** apropo - habe gerade den anderen tread von dir gelesen - wenn meine bauart unten zugeht, läuft das gesamte wasser über das stegblech da dieses 3cm niederer liegt als der rand, passiert auch wenn ich es mit der durchlaufmenge übertreibe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

eine Frage habe ich doch noch, bevor ich morgen zum Einkaufen fahre...

Woraus hast du Trennwand und Lochblech hergestellt und wie wurde es eingeklebt?

Viele Grüße,

PEter


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2004)

hallo peter,

material - lochblech wie auch trennwand - aluminium.

ich klebe grundsätzlich nichts, was ich möglicherweise irgendwann wegbauen muß   

an den außenflächen des fertigbeckens wurden winkelschienen unter zuhilfenahme von pu kleber und popnieten (wasserdichte) angebracht.
diese winkelschienen sind anschlag und befestigung  mittels edelstahlschrauben so daß jede verbaute aluplatte durch entfernen von 4 schrauben herausnehmbar ist.

gruß jürgen


----------

